# Flaminius is one year older than one year ago!



## Jana337

*Congratulations! 

Yom Huledet Same'ach!

Otanjou-bi Omedetou Gozaimasu!

Sveikinu su gimtadieniu! 

Daudz laimes dzimsanas diena!

Všechno nejlepší!

Click!



Jana


*​


----------



## Vanda

Oh, they grow up so fast!​ 

Happy Birthday Flam! ​


----------



## jazyk

That old already? I remember it as if it was yesterday, that cute little toothless boy staggering around in diapers and now he's such a big burly guy! Time sure flies by, the only difference is that he's kept the diapers and still has no teeth.

Kidding, dude. I wish you the best, and you know it.

Your friend,

Luciano


----------



## Flaminius

Thank you all for your blessings:  m( __ )m

Jana, you sound sweetest in Czech but I appreciate Hebrew, Japanese, Lithuanian and Latvian versions as well.

Your pop BD card caught my eyes, Vanda.

Luciano, do you still pride in your shiny teeth as much as being gutless, spineless and boneless?  Nevertheless, I wish you all the best too.


----------



## Nunty

*
היום יום הולדת, היום יום הולדת,
**היום יום הולדת לפלמיניוס!
היום יום הולדת, היום יום הולדת
היום יום הולדת לפלמיניוס!
חג לו שמח
וזר לו פורח
היום הולדת לפלמיניוס!

והנה "**השקית" המסורתית במקומותינו: 
**
*View attachment 3708​


----------



## amikama

* !מזל טוב, פלמיניוס  *​


----------



## Flaminius

*שלום חברים ,ותודה!*

Sister Edith, thank you for telepathically knowing that I am wanting to know the exact words of the song that friends sang to me.

Amikama, fellow October child, thank you for your greeting.  _Flaminius blushes and takes a mental note for October 11th next year._


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> Amikama, fellow October child, thank you for your greeting. _Flaminius blushes and takes a mental note for October 11th next year._


No need to wait 357 days. For me it's never too late to greet me


----------



## Flaminius

Then a loud and hearty "Yom huledet sameach" to you too, *amikama*!


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> Then a loud and hearty "Yom huledet sameach" to you too, *amikama*!


Toda raba!


----------



## cherine

Am I late    
umm... euh...
Well... better late than never, right ? 

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY Birthday dear nippono moderator 
كل سنة وانت طيب... وعقبال ألف سنة​

embarrased late Cherine


----------



## cheshire

Happy birthday Flam, 



> Thank you all for your blessings: m( __ )m


For those of you who don't know the meaning of m( __ )m , it's an emoticon for a "bow." "m" "()" "_" each stand for the hand,  body, and  head.


----------



## Flaminius

cherine said:


> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY Birthday dear nippono moderator ​



And cherine, you are a rippana moderator, whom I always look up to.



cheshire said:


> For those of you who don't know the meaning of m( __ )m , it's an emoticon for a "bow."



Thanks for the explanation.  Just to widen your Cheshirean feline grin, I shall let it be known that I always used as "tears," which I shed in joy at greetings here.


----------



## karuna

Better late than never. Flaminius-san, otanjōbi omedetō! Thanks for teaching Japanese and everything!


----------



## Flaminius

karuna said:


> otanjōbi omedetō!


Thank you, fellow macron yūzā!


----------



## Outsider

Another belated congratulation here for Flaminius.


----------

